# Please help a clueless guy



## Langley90 (May 21, 2020)

Hi,

I am having nightmares with my lawn. About a year ago we had the garden laid with new turf & compost etc due to these dead patches around the lawn. A year later, these same patches, in the same pattern have returned! (Pic attached) any ideas?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Will it pull up easily? Grubs possibly come to mind. Lack of water?

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Langley90 (May 21, 2020)

Thank you!

I have watered it fairly religiously, I just find it strange that the pattern of dying grass matches exactly the of the previous lawn?


----------



## Langley90 (May 21, 2020)

I have also just given it a pull, as you suggested. Just grass that comes up


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Very odd pattern. Stick a screwdriver in the ground maybe something is buried there?


----------



## Langley90 (May 21, 2020)

This is what my confusion comes from. The old lawn, with the same pattern of dead grass, was dug up, rotavated etc. New lawn laid and this pattern has returned around a year later?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I googled the climate where you are and most certain you have cool season grass. You may get more help with this in the cool season subforum. @g-man


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks too perfect of a rectangle. Dig deep in the dead area to see what's underneath.


----------



## Langley90 (May 21, 2020)

I shall go out with a spade shortly and see!


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I agree with buried stuff. Possibly an old concrete pad or similar. Has that been grass as long as you have owned the home? What does the rest of the lawn look like?


----------



## Langley90 (May 21, 2020)

The lawn has been that shape/size since we've been here (3 years), last spring because of the similar pattern as per the pic, we had it completely dig up and returfed - a year later, it's returned to the same pattern/state.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

How deep did they dig?


----------



## Langley90 (May 21, 2020)

Around a half to a foot.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2020)

My guess buried pavers


----------



## Langley90 (May 21, 2020)

Ok - that seems the general consensus... so the remedy? I sort of know what's coming...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Dig first. Let's see what's there.


----------



## Langley90 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Langley90 (May 21, 2020)

I did hit what I think is a concrete base, didn't appear to be slabs. Even worse was this was only around 12cm deep.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's exactly what I was expecting to find. The green rectangle looks like an opening. Maybe it is an underground storage/cellar/bunker.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

When you find the underground storage cache of WWII munitions and priceless artifacts, don't sell them to the first/lowest bidder.


----------

